# How did you meet your soul mate?



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

This was started on a dobe forum I'm part of and I thought it would be interesting.:wub:
I'll go first...extra "points" if you add a pic!:thumbsup:

Brian and I met when we were both Correctional Officers for the State. We were best friends for 3 years before dating. We even went on double dates together while we were seeing other people! But now we realize why those relationships never worked! Now I'm a nursing student and he is driving long distance on a truck that we bought. We will be getting married in just a few months! He was a dog person already....no wonder we were best friends!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

My husband & I met when I was a junior in high school (he was a senior). We dated for about 6 years and we have now been married for 16 years. ♥


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My darling husband gave her to me as a gift for my fiftieth birthday.


----------



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL, Sylie....in honor of Valentine's Day...I meant how did you meet your nonfurry soul mate!


----------



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

Aww....Summergirl, I look forward to 16 years with Brian! You are truly lucky!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Willow Bark said:


> LOL, Sylie....in honor of Valentine's Day...I meant how did you meet your nonfurry soul mate!


Okay. First let me say that I absolutely do not believe in pre-destined soul mates. I believe that there is a huge universe to offer love on different levels. If I believed in soul mates, my heart would forever remain broken over the loss of my teenaged love.

How I met my perfect partner is kind of weird. His ex-wife, my co-worker and friend set us up. Yep. As it happened I bought a little more swordfish than I needed, invited her to dinner, she invited him to drop over after visiting his parents in the same neighborhood. Swordfish led to dancing, dancing let to fun. Fun let to trust. Trust led to love. Twenty five years later....swordfish means love. We come from different backgrounds. But we match so well, we understand each other. We respect each other. We have no fantasies, no desire to change...it is just all okay. Although, I must confess I do sort of wish he had a **** load of money/:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

Ha!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My husband would come to my house to "visit" my brothers, I was only 14 and too young to date. He was 16. Finally , my parents would allow me to see him at our house and as I got a little older I could go out to eat or to ball games BUT we had to take my little brother with us. I was 20 and my husband was 22 when we got married. We've been married 39 years in April of this year. He has been my only love and I love him more each year that passes. He's been a wonderful husband, father, and grandfather!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

A friend introduced me to my darling husband. He is so loving, he adores both of his girls (both me and Sassy), he has integrity, he was and is very successful in life, he is my Mr. Wonderful. We have been married 10 yrs. this May. I love him more and more with each passing day.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Laugh, but my soul mate was a fix up ... My friend invited me to a doubles tournament ,her husband and Al (my future hubby) were bowling. So I went to keep her company. Dixie and tried to fix Al up with another friend , but she was a real "partier" and Al was trying to leave that lifestyle.
I was on leave from the Army.
Al had long hair, smoked, drank and was trying to quit drugs...ooohhh baby ,what a catch.... Turns out,he was polite, funny and "didn't try to jump my bones".

Afterwards we kept running into each other, the bowling alley was across the street from where my mom worked,so I'd drop in and see his car there.
He was practicing...something about his determination, and wanting to change his lifestyle made me see him in a way others didn't.

Eventually we got closer, as friends,then it developed into love... and it still is 29 years later.:wub: We'll be celebrating our 29th anniversary in July... I'm so blessed. Funny thing is, we met in November, I ETSed out of the service on Feb 11th, got stuck at Newark Airport in a snow storm for three days, and got home just in time for Valentine's Day.

I married my best friend,I'm so lucky. He's man enough to walk fluffs in dresses and not be embarrassed. He loves me and the fluffers to death!


----------



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

These stories are awesome! Exactly what i was hoping for!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I met Aolani when I went looking for a girl maltese, but it was love at first sight when I saw him instead.

As for the dude, I met him at the Copa, Copa Cabana


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

We met on facebook xD


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, we both worked at Walmart and met there. We went to different high schools, but he had friends who were my friends' friends :blink: And on our first "date", he spilled an orange slushy all over me. We've been together ever since...


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love this thread and reading all of your stories! Michelle, yours is a true meant to be love story!

We met at a bar. He says it was my eyes that he saw from across the room, I say it was the clevage up to my neck. 20 years later we still play argue about what it was that made him walk across the room to ask me for a cigarette. I raced my friend (who he says he didn't even notice) to be the first one to get the ciggy out of the pack to give to him, then he said thank you and walked away. I was highly insulted, how could he walk away from all this? Hmph. He came back a few minutes later and asked me to dance - played very well sir, because even though I was insulted that he walked away, I would have turned him down if he had immediately asked me. He is 11 years older than me...played me like a fiddle.

Two weeks later, he told me he was going to make me his wife some day. A year and a half later he gave me the engagement puppy (Winston, our first Maltese) and the rest is history. He is the sweetest, silliest most loving person I have ever met. And he must have done something really bad in a previous life to be stuck with me in this one, but boy am I thankful for that!

(oh, and we quit smoking together nearly 17 years ago!)


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> My husband would come to my house to "visit" my brothers, I was only 14 and too young to date. He was 16. Finally , my parents would allow me to see him at our house and as I got a little older I could go out to eat or to ball games BUT we had to take my little brother with us. I was 20 and my husband was 22 when we got married. We've been married 39 years in April of this year. He has been my only love and I love him more each year that passes. He's been a wonderful husband, father, and grandfather!


 
Love your post! Congrats on 39 years!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I met mine at the Cab Stand. Okay, it was bar but still...I was there (with a girlfriend) to hear the band. I was separated from my ex-hole for about 6 months and was just enjoying being on my own. He and his friend came to over to our table (I swear his friend was the spittin' image of Magnum P.I.) and started talking to us. He was very well spoken and I could tell right away he was nice but I wasn't interested. He told me he worked for IBM which was right down the street from the law firm I worked (and still work) for and then we had the following conversation:

He: "So would you like to go to lunch on Wednesday?"
Me: "Sorry, I'll be in court on Wednesday."
He: "So you ARE an attorney."
Me:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry, bout that...

Me: No, I'm getting a divorce on Wednesday"...

The rest is history...

We were married about 2 years later...


----------



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

Again..these are all great stories! I'm loving this thread!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MoonDog said:


> sorry, bout that...
> 
> Me: No, I'm getting a divorce on Wednesday"...
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley: I love that line!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We met on an internet dating site 11 years ago. I had been divorced a couple of years and didn't go to places you'd normally meet single guys, so a friend convinced me to sign up on this dating site. I had lots of interested guys....even kept a spreadsheet with ratings :w00t:... It was all over after I met Jim, though. We corresponded through email for several weeks, then we talked on the phone for a few weeks, then when we finally met in person, it seemed as though we had known each other a long time.

Jim loves my dogs and I tolerate his cats....good combination.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Shorty (Lhasa Apso) was my soul mate. She was my heart and sould and I breed her so had her from the day that she was born until she went to The Bridge at 17.:wub::wub:

Oh -- you meant my DH. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:A co-worker set us up on a blind date. We've been married 28 years.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Omg im loving this thread i met him at a friends house funny is he was their with someone else and i had just broke up with my boyfirend soooo he caught my eye but we didnt really speak then i ran into him at a gas station he asked me for my number i asked was that your wife he said nope not married just dating. So i gave him my number. He took me out for a date and ladies can i say i was coocoo for coco puffs :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:we are going to celebrate 5 years married in July been together for 7 i love him more everyday pain in the butt and all. It took alot of bad relationships to get to my DH.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Our families went to the same church and were close friends all our lives. My school was having a dance (we went to separate schools) and I couldn't think of anyone I'd like to invite, so I asked my Mom if she could think of someone. She suggested Tony and I gave him a call. The dance was somewhat of a disaster because hardly anyone danced, but afterwards we started dating and fell in love. We dated through college and have been married thirty-one years. Funny that this Valentine's Day I was thinking about how we really didn't have to prove our love to each other anymore. Before Valentine's day, Tony asked if I wanted to go out to dinner and because it's so crowded at restaurants on Valentine's Day, I said I'd rather not go out. I said the only thing that mattered was that I didn't have to cook and to bring some fast food on the way home from work and I would be happy. He came home with Wendy's chili, a Valentine card, chocolates, a beautiful planted orchid, a gift certificate from Barnes and Noble, and a gift certificate from a garden center - I LOVE flower gardening. After all these years, he's still good at romancing. :blush: :wub: We need a hubba hubba smiley!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm late as it is no longer Vday but...... My husband was my oldest brothers best friend all during Jr high and high school. I however, do not remember much about him from those days. He is 5 yrs older than me and I had my own drama/life going on. While I was in college my younger older brother (there are 7 of us so it gets confusing) took me to a party while I was on break. My hubby was enjoying himself and making comments about how I had grown up. I live in a smallish town and we lived around the same area so I kept seeing him here and there. All of my friends also had brothers who were friends so we kept running in to each other. Eventually we went out a few times and that was it...... We have been married 11 yrs now and have 3 girls, 3 dogs, and a cat together.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I was moving into a new apartment and DH came out and moved his car so I could park closer. I remember turning to my girlfriend and saying, "I'll take one of those to go with everything on it". We've been married 22 years now.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I met my hubby at what we called "Greek week" at church. I was a senior in high school and he was graduating college. We were playing volleyball. At the time I was short (grew in college thankfully) and he kept hitting the volleyball before it got to my reach from behind me. I turned to tell him I could get the ball thankyouverymuch, when the ball hit me and bounced and hit him. He waited til I was in college to date me since he didn't want to rob the cradle, LOL. This year is 39 years for us. Thankfully he is as crazy as I am about animals, so he's a keeper!

Re: Magnum PI, Tom Selleck used to have a ranch here in town, and I saw him driving his little red sports car. I did a double-take and he gave me that famous grin. I'm lucky I didn't drive into a lightpost, LOL.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

This a great thread! I met my husband/best friend/soul mate 5yrs ago at my moms job! I did not like him at all cause he was chunky and "thugish" i thought. So I told him we could just be friends! Turns out he was well spoken and so nerdy!!! Never judge a book by its cover!!! We hung out everyday and became inseperatable. We dated 6months and then we got married! We just celebrated our 4th wedding anniversary Feb. 1 I love that man to death!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I was moving into a new apartment and DH came out and moved his car so I could park closer. I remember turning to my girlfriend and saying, "I'll take one of those to go with everything on it". We've been married 22 years now.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ok, you guys "got me" on this one. I've been with Stan for 26 years now. I was married to my soul mate (Ron) in 1972....I lived the fairy tale for 5 to 7 years...until he started cheating on me. the next five years were shear horror. It was NOT what I expected....where did I go wrong???? Anyway, the pain was so bad, I swore I'd never fall in love nor ever get that hurt ever again.

I did date and have fabulous times after that and I'll never forget all the fun i had. :chili::chili:

Then I met Stan in 1986 and we've been together ever since. We went on many trips...just us...and with my daughter. But he was 26 years older than me. We never actually got around to getting married...but I'm still here. He's older now ......he'll be 85 in the end of March! :w00t: _ I have nothing against older people...but I do dislike mean, grouchy, opinionated people who hate too much. _I am happy and am lovin' life:aktion033:....but sadly it's not with the love of my life. Oh wait a minute!! I've got my Archie!!! I met him in San Diego!!!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh Tanner's mom....That was the best quote! Love it!


----------

